# Mantis religiosa (European praying mantis)



## Hasek (Jun 17, 2007)

My mantis religiosa growing up :wink:



























Finally looking like a real mantis 8)





















Adult  
















Is it a she or a he? :roll:


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats its a girl


----------



## athicks (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, so small! So cute!


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have three L3s right now! Finally found some.


----------



## Asa (Jun 17, 2007)

Europeans aren't exactly my favorite :roll: But I like the spot under the arm.


----------



## padkison (Jul 8, 2007)

Picked these up in Western PA last week


----------



## Asa (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice shade of green.


----------



## Hasek (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello!

It's me again... I don't know how to s3x Mantid religiosa  , so can you please tell me if this is male or female?











I'm sorry for bad pictures... :roll:


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats its a girl!


----------



## Hasek (Jul 16, 2007)

This one too?    

Why don't I have luck to get a male?!?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 16, 2007)

i'm cursed with males!


----------



## Hasek (Jul 16, 2007)

Are you 100% sure that this is a female?  They look like males to me, both of them... And here are more pictures:





















How does a male look like? Pictures of adult male, please...


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 16, 2007)

Definatly females


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 16, 2007)

Beautiful mantis!!


----------



## Rick (Jul 16, 2007)

Female. They dont' look anything like males. Check out this post: http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7110


----------



## Hasek (Jul 17, 2007)

Now I see the diference. I didn't find any picture of religiosa male on internet, so I didn't have anything to compare with.

Now I will know how to s3x them :wink:

Thank you very much for help and s3x identification.

Nina


----------



## padkison (Jul 25, 2007)

Adult Male


----------



## Hasek (Aug 11, 2007)

Today I got a very nice and tiny male  I tried to get them to breed, but they didn't want to. I'll try in a few days again. And some pictures:











Male:






Female:






Oh and can a brown female breed with green male? ;-)


----------



## padkison (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 17, 2007)

why do ppl find these so appealing? i meanthey are pretty but so are ghosts and flower mantids....


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 17, 2007)

They are cheap, easy to get and they are lovely lil things, someday i will hav a go at breeding them  8)


----------



## Hasek (Aug 17, 2007)

> i mean they are pretty but so are ghosts and flower mantids....


That's true. A lot of mantids are very beautiful. This is why people who like mantids usually don't have only one species at home ;-)


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 17, 2007)

Well i've got 8 species


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 17, 2007)

Not including ooth's


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Aug 17, 2007)

I've only got two, but I'll be getting a couple ghost and texas unicorn soon.  

My European doesn't pose at all, she's way to calm. I still love her. (I caught her two days ago)


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 17, 2007)

If only mantids were native the England


----------

